# New Target Slingshot



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, I couldn't hold it all back. I'm not ready to unveil the slingshot just yet, but I do want to share some early accuracy results. First, I want all to understand I am not a very good shot. I have one eye and it is failing, so anything that helps me hit the target is good. For now, I'm just going to share the first serious attempt at seeing how consistent this thing is. Below is a 10 shot group fired from 7 yards. The inside diameter of the circle is 2.25 inches (5.7 cm). The upper flyer came from a bad release. I was not attempting to hit the circle.I was using it as the aiming point. Anyone who has ever sighted in a gun knows what I am talking about.

One thing I learned today is that this rig needs a smooth pouch. I have a textured pouch on now, and because of a different style of release needed, it is rough on my thumb. More tomorrow.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

More now, dammit!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

M_J said:


> More now, dammit!


Yeah. What HE said!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tick!Tick!Tick!......


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ok. I'm intrigued. But what happened to all that 'it's the shooter and not the slingshot' and 'the bands are key'? Is it just that you find this particular frame really comfortable and natural feeling?

Either way, I await your unveiling. Certainly anything new is interesting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking very good, Henry. Can't wait to see it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice shooting Henry. Looks like you are about 4 inchs high and left. The group is excellent. That would give you a group of 5.5" at 15 yards, 7.75" at 20 yards, and about 15" at 40 yards. I definately don't want to be the man you are shooting at unless I am well past a hundred yards.


----------



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice group, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, here it is. If you were expecting a thing of beauty, you will be disappointed. I repurposed my ugly starship to create this thing, and it didn't help its looks any. The next one, if there is a next one, will be a bit easier on the eyes. While it looks like a cross between a starship and a sling rifle, it is neither. The draw length is only 30 inches. The handle is positioned to allow a cheek anchor, and the wooden piece on the end is placed in the palm of the drawing hand, putting the thumb vertical and a half twist to the pouch when the drawing hand is anchored to the cheek. To aim, I make sure the pouch is aligned with the shaft and centered between the forks. Pouch release is similar to shooting a rifle, in that pressure is gradually relaxed until the pouch slips from the shooter's grasp. Velocity is very consistent at an average close to 210 fps with .30 cal lead and a variation of about +- 1%.

Without further ado, here is a picture of the new SS.









And here is how it looks in action. Note that shooting glasses are mandatory with this method.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is quite the beast! It is not clear from the photo just where the (non-)wrist brace is braced .... Is it somewhere on your upper arm, or is it under your arm, or .... ???

Looks like it makes for a very steady hold. How are you sighting it?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> That is quite the beast! It is not clear from the photo just where the (non-)wrist brace is braced .... Is it somewhere on your upper arm, or is it under your arm, or .... ???
> 
> Looks like it makes for a very steady hold. How are you sighting it?
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


There is no wrist or arm brace. Once the bands are drawn, my right palm sits against the piece of wood on the back end. The only pressure point is my palm contact with that vertical piece. The left (holding hand) is completed relaxed.

Right now, I'm sighting down the length of dowel and lining the pouch up with it and the center of the forks. It needs some adjustment because that groups a couple of inches to the left at 7 yards. I'm going to build a better version with adjustable forks, handle and rear brace.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool! I certainly have never seen anything quite like it. I think you are really on to something with this. It almost seems(to me anyhow) that maybe this is how a sling rifle should be. It seems that it would provide a very stable way to get a consistent anchor point, while leaving details like pouch release and aiming with a more traditional slingshot "feel".


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is very similar to the way was thinking of re-purposing this toy to boost the power on it.








Great Minds.... :lol:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Very cool! I certainly have never seen anything quite like it. I think you are really on to something with this. It almost seems(to me anyhow) that maybe this is how a sling rifle should be. It seems that it would provide a very stable way to get a consistent anchor point, while leaving details like pouch release and aiming with a more traditional slingshot "feel".


I probably got the idea from a sling rifle, which is why I'm not claiming to have invented anything. Most sling rifles either have a mechanical release or just draw back the hand independent of the stock. I think the idea of using a vertical brace to anchor the drawing hand is new, but am not sure. No doubt some of the guys who have been at this game a lot longer than me will come along and tell me if it's been done before.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

flipgun said:


> That is very similar to the way was thinking of re-purposing this toy to boost the power on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds, indeed. Do it and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks cool Henry! Not ugly at all. Simple and awesome. Good job. Wow, one eye, great group.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> I probably got the idea from a sling rifle, which is why I'm not claiming to have invented anything. Most sling rifles either have a mechanical release or just draw back the hand independent of the stock. I think the idea of using a vertical brace to anchor the drawing hand is new, but am not sure. No doubt some of the guys who have been at this game a lot longer than me will come along and tell me if it's been done before.


Bill Hayes did some videos with a thing that had a vertical support for the release. I believe it was a bent piece of copper or conduit. You might have seen those?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I probably got the idea from a sling rifle, which is why I'm not claiming to have invented anything. Most sling rifles either have a mechanical release or just draw back the hand independent of the stock. I think the idea of using a vertical brace to anchor the drawing hand is new, but am not sure. No doubt some of the guys who have been at this game a lot longer than me will come along and tell me if it's been done before.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Here is one video of one such device:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11128-super-simple-super-accurate-slingshot-rifle/

But it seems to me he did an even simpler version without any mechanical release ... just hand release. However, I cannot find it at the moment and do not have the time to look for it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I like it Henry . I would like to throw in some ideas, that may aid in your creative process. ( if you haven't thought about it already )

If you are not trying to extend your forks and only want to provide a means of consistant draw and alignment.

Since the lower portion of the fork gaps of most slingshots are not used. You could just attach the shaft at the bottom of the gap. Maybe adding a hole to insert it in.. Below are some pics to give you a visual..


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pressed enter too quick


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I saw Bill's sling rifle. It is entirely possible that is what planted the idea in my mind, or I may have seen or read about something else. Seeing it again, I will probably copy some of his ideas for the next version.

I'm coming up on my 3d anniversary on this Forum and one thing I have noticed is that during that time only one truly new idea in slingshot design has been presented here. Everything else that someone "invented" has already been done. This idea probably falls in the latter category.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, Duck, those photos gave me a great idea. If I lower the forks, I don't need a vertical extension on the back end, just a round knob. I'm off to the hardware store tomorrow morning.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think this is the other one that Charles is referring to.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, flipgun.

I had not seen that video, but as I suspected, my "invention" is not an "invention", at all. That will not stop me from building a better version and testing it, though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... that was the one I was looking for. But I did not recall his referring to it as a "stick shot". Anyway, I would do as you are Henry, and just use a standard fork on the front ... I think you are less likely to get fliers that way. I also prefer having a vertical handle on it as yours. Now, if I could just figure out how to get it into my pocket ...

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Henry... I think you're looking for this video:






It's a very nice design... very accurate, very easy to make. Takes about 5 minutes to get good with it.

I actually made a couple of improved versions that can be taken down to about a foot in length... works like those old folding rulers but folds out to the side.

Like I said in the video, the design is open to anyone to make... improve, play with as they will.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, Bill. I wish I had seen that before I announced my "invention".


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I really like this design! I shall be making a Cayman version of this. Thanks folks.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn Henry, I could have 6 eyes and not shoot a group as tight as that!


----------



## Malemute (8 mo ago)

Henry the Hermit said:


> OK, here it is. If you were expecting a thing of beauty, you will be disappointed. I repurposed my ugly starship to create this thing, and it didn't help its looks any. The next one, if there is a next one, will be a bit easier on the eyes. While it looks like a cross between a starship and a sling rifle, it is neither. The draw length is only 30 inches. The handle is positioned to allow a cheek anchor, and the wooden piece on the end is placed in the palm of the drawing hand, putting the thumb vertical and a half twist to the pouch when the drawing hand is anchored to the cheek. To aim, I make sure the pouch is aligned with the shaft and centered between the forks. Pouch release is similar to shooting a rifle, in that pressure is gradually relaxed until the pouch slips from the shooter's grasp. Velocity is very consistent at an average close to 210 fps with .30 cal lead and a variation of about +- 1%.
> 
> Without further ado, here is a picture of the new SS.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service! Brian


----------

